# Filtration For My Adult Rpb's



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi ...I really want to know the good filtration system for my 6 Rbp's..They have grown bigger and i need a suggestion for filtration since they produce lots of wastes and also messed with their feeding..Currently am running a Fluval G5 and two power heads for the current..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What size tank?

Willing to drill it for a sump? Cant really beat a large sump/wet dry, especially for the cost and filtration power


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

120 gallons ...Nope not willing to go for a sump!!!

The cost would be too high...and hard to manage...

Can u help me with some good external filters/canister filters apart from Fluval G5...


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

does the above mentioned filters would do good or do I need to purchase another canister??? let me know.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The cost of a sump is cheaper than another canister, as easy to set up, easier to maintain, and 100x the filtration


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

thanks mate ...but I did t heard of a sump before surely ll look for it...one silly question I just want to know what type of fish net would be better for piranhas since they drill through everything. mesh net would do good???


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

All you need for a sump is an extra aquarium and a return pump... you can build the baffles and media trays your self.

As for a net, I use a plastic spaghetti strainer... they bite through everything else.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

fine I would look for it in my near by LFS ....ya u r true it drills through everything I think am gonna follow u r suggestion for net.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

I am gonna get a spaghetti strainer...Thanks Egir ...









What filtrates do i need to add in the sump ....any filter media other than bio balls ,ceramics and carbon..
do i need anything else with this?????


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have always used cheap dollar store pot scrubbers without soap... a combination of bio balls, ceramic rings and scrubbies works great

I would use the biggest tank you can fit under the stand, and a pump rated around 1200 to 1500 GPH AFTER head loss (pumping water up to the tank)


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks bro!!!Yup i think u also posted those scrubbers photos in some posts ..

Cheaper filtration media...

For the pump can i use the Power head pumps with the maximum force say (2000LPH).

Does it cause any damage to the tank because of its force????

What happened to one of your red belly...I saw one the photo posted by you..

Is it dead?? ..Feel sorry bro!!!









Is that because of fighting????


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You would need prob 4 or 5 2000LPH powerheads to be effective, likely more as powerheads arent meant to lift water... just look for a submercible pump, they are fairly cheap. Most have a chart that tells head loss (gravity reduces the power of the pump when pushing water straight up, so) and you will want around 1200-1500 GPH (4500-5700LPH) at around 5'.

Yeah, its dead... the other 3 turned on it and attacked. Is fairly common with RBPs


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Sure looking for it ..and will get it soon

Ya mine too nudge each others but not as this over attack..

I already placed 2 power heads...

Can a raw shrimp with the shell on can be fed to them

Will it affect the digestive system..

As i heard the shells are rich in carotene..

Is that Ok???


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I leave the shells and pull the tails off most of the time... some of the shrimp I get is shelled already so

Wont hurt anything


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

fine bro I would try with the shells on and update you...


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

I Just throw some with the shells on they loved it....

But am gonna follow with your instruction with shells out ...


----------

